

Yammer annoucement vs Netvorx idea ..well I am happy :) - Jaggu

Few days back I posted this<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451494<p>And there is similar news on Tech Crunch.<p>Well my English has grammatical mistakes but it seems like my idea doesn't have that much issue. Yammer has announced what i had said in my posting ( point 2 - 2. If any organization wants to deploy netvorx within their network rather than using http://www.netvorx.com then we will charge for maint &#38; support. If organization wants to just use as-is version then there won't be any charge.)<p>lets see whether today's Yammer  annocement has any relation with Hacker News Posting or my email to TechCrunch just before Yammers annoucement ... :)<p>In either case I am feeling better that my brain is still working in right direction to generate idea<p>http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/12/yammer-reaches-beyond-corporate-firewalls-open-sources-iphone-application/#comment-2623930
======
Jaggu
By the way now half complete Netvorx.com is on ebay

[http://cgi.ebay.com/netvorx-com-site-on-
sale_W0QQitemZ300293...](http://cgi.ebay.com/netvorx-com-site-on-
sale_W0QQitemZ300293448140QQihZ020QQcategoryZ46689QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem)

but let me know if someone with connection wanna be partner ( like PG ;) ) ..
It seems like you need connection more than idea

